

Chinese BitcoinExchange Bter hacked,$1.75M worth of cryptocurrency stolen - priya_sri
http://thenextweb.com/insider/2015/02/16/chinese-bitcoin-exchange-bter-hacked-1-75-million-worth-cryptocurrency-stolen/

======
_wdh
How many exchanges have been hacked at this point? We must be getting near
double digits.

~~~
fluffheadsr
How many banks have been robbed now? We must be getting into near 4 or 5
digits by now. Anytime you store large amounts of money in a centralized
location, people are going to go after it..

Time to be your own bank.

~~~
_wdh
I don't understand why you would want to be your own bank at all? A proper
bank will have some level of security as well as the scale to not fall over if
a single branch is robbed. Surely being your own bank will not give you any of
that security? You'll just doing extra work to make yourself a target?

~~~
fluffheadsr
what security does a bank offer that a hidden paper wallet can't? Bank
security is a false sense of security.. Your money in a bank is not yours.
Ever tried to withdraw more than 10k at once? You'll be given 50 questions you
need to answer on why because of fractional reserve banking and other bankster
tricks. FDIC is smoke and mirrors so don't even say you're insured against
theft. It's far easier to steal money through identity theft with a pull
payment system.

I want to be my own bank because I know how to use and protect my money better
than some crooked bankster. I'm tired of the poor being prey'd on by fee's,
and overdrafts. I'm tired of banksters creating money out of thin air backed
by nothing but a gun. I'm tired of the wars, really i'm just tired of the
entire fucked up system.

------
fluffheadsr
just 1.75m? That's nothing compared to the 300M banks lost the other day, and
probably more when its all said and done.

